# Entertainment Forum > Classic Television >  Allie

## emseyd

Apparently allie is set to leave during this series, however ruby (and gavin?) are set to stay!

----------


## BEVERLEY

allie dies gavin leaves manchester ruby and finn are not in this series at all

----------


## SoapRach

do you know how she dies?  When is the new series on?

----------


## BEVERLEY

april may time i thinks she gets knocked over by a bus

----------


## Boo_h

She is given the all clear from cancer, and is really happy, and then runs across the road and is hit by a bus. how harsh!!

----------


## SoapRach

Wow that is harsh!  Reminds me a bit of how they wrote Rachel out of cold feet - She was very happy about buying that house and then she crashed.  

Will this be the last series?  Will the show still work without Allie, Gav, Fin or Ruby?

----------


## diesel

well ill give it a try but there all the main characters i cant see it working as well as it did before, i love ruby and gavin i cant imagine it without them, im really gutted now  :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:

----------


## BEVERLEY

there are a couple of new people starting there from casualty i think to take over the main roles in the future cos allie sets up a hairdressing academy and this new women works there , allie gets pregnant ,want to remarry gav has a cancer scare and then gets killed and gav cant hack manchester anymore and leaves for good so who knows what happens to the babies ie artimis and ralfie

----------


## Claire

> She is given the all clear from cancer, and is really happy, and then runs across the road and is hit by a bus. how harsh!!


Thats going to be so sad to watch  :Sad:  Allie was one of my favourite characters on the show.

----------


## diesel

I know  :Sad:   they make that program so well i bet it really will pull on your heart strings,  does anyone know if gavin and the others will be in it at the beginning of the new series?

----------


## gbnut

i am really looking forward to it starting but hope it is not too far fetched as it has been in the past.

----------


## amanda hall

i didnt think allie was getting killed off i thought her and gavin will split for good    i cant wait 4 it to be on do you no when

----------


## amanda hall

:Cool:

----------


## Jess Rulz

this is crap allie and gav are what make this program work i don'y think it can be as sucessful with out them !!!!!!!!! u??????

----------


## BEVERLEY

Hi The Dvd For Series 3 Is Out Mayso The New Series Should Start Then

----------


## eastenders mad

if Gav and Allie both leave then Cutting it might aswell finsh i really don't want ti 2 though.

----------


## cinnamoroll

noooo... they can't kill her off. it's such a good series, it may be far-fetched (not realising that darcy's a different colour!!) but it's fantastic!!

----------


## lilly

Does allie get hit by a bus? i heard that she gets knocked down by gavin drink driving. oh i dont want allie to die cutting it just wont be the same without her gav ruby and finn!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## eastenders mad

i know what u mean someone should start a petition in keeping Allie 2 stay on

----------


## monkey17

Cant belive Ruby and Finn are not going to be int he new series! i thought Ruby was one of the best characters in it!!!! argggg

----------


## Bad Wolf

i think she is going to have a miscarrage and leave, or maybe an accident

there is a press release on the boards which says:
"When Allie discovers she might be pregnant she thinks she can have it all - Gavin, the baby, her salon, the academy. Fate, however, has other plans."

you can't do a petition to make her stay, the series will have probably been filmed in total by now

----------


## Debs

i heard that allie gets run over!! is that true

----------


## angelblue

I read in the tv biz section of the sun that ally has a  cancer scare but she get the whole clear she gets really exicited that she goes to tell gavin the good news at the salon as she crosses the road to get to the salon she get hit by bus and dies and there was a picture of gavin kneeling over her    :Crying:

----------


## lilly

oh my god its going to be so sad! i really want to see it but at the same time i dont want to because that will mean the end of cutting it as we know it!

----------


## SoapRach

> noooo... they can't kill her off. it's such a good series, it may be far-fetched (not realising that darcy's a different colour!!) but it's fantastic!!


They explained that though - she had a different father to the others.

----------


## monkey17

Apart rom allie getting knocked over, has anyone heard anything else that is coming up in the new series??? i know amanda holding is in it for one episode and that ruby and finn are not in it but aint heard anything else! surely if allie is going to die ruby would come back for her mums funeral and i aint seen anythIng in the papers about Gavin leaving where as sarah parish announced last year she was only doing one more series but nowt from jason merrels SO MAYBE THE RUMERS ABOUT HIM LEAVING AS HE CANT COPE WITHOUT HER ARE CRAP- I HOPE SO AS HE IS A TOTAL SH*G, also ruby has gavs kid so would he not want to see his baby, and Ruby had a love interest in troy the homeless bloke did she not???? its blobbin ****e if ruby is not in it, she made it funny!!!! SORRY RANT OVER!!! HEE HEE

----------


## xxloopylauraxx

in this weeks sun tv guide on saturday it said she finds out shes pregnant again and it might disrupt her new salon opening or something like that. it was on the page with the coming up in summer page. did she only just have a  child in the last series? and is she with gavin or the other 1 that was married to amanda holden's character? (sorry 4goten all the names)

----------


## monkey17

She got back with Gavin at the end of the last series as it came out that gavin was her babys dad(ralphie) not finn as she thought as finn had a vesectomy. Ruby( Her daughter) got together with gavin in series two and they had a baby (armitis) together and ally told gavin to stand by ruby as gavin and ally nearly got back together then. And ally told finn she was having his baby, she did not realsie it was gavins and finn pretended it was his until he realised she still loved gavin and could no longer keep it up rasing another mans child. Ruby Found Finn away to do a runner and it all came out and he left and so did Ruby as she was heartbroken, but she was nearly getting it on with troy ( the homless guy mia used to spy on them) so i think she would have left gav anyway. And at the end gavin tells ally they can never go back and walks away, however they end up both going to the same place to sort their heads out and we were left with them looking at each otherr knowing they want to get back together  :Searchme:

----------


## angelblue

I think gavin really still loves her he was heartbroken when she left him for finn   :Rotfl:

----------

